# Blog Revenue



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Do those of you with a blog generate a significant revenue?

If so, what are your strategies for doing so?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

As in ad revenue? I don't but I can trace back a lot of leads that came through blog posts, plus it helps establish yourself as knowledge which builds cred with potential clients.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Yes, specifically ad revenue. 

I understand the upside to building credibility with potential clients. Also as a marketing tool.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

epretot said:


> Yes, specifically ad revenue.
> 
> I understand the upside to building credibility with potential clients. Also as a marketing tool.


I have two issues with attempting something like that. Firstly, I feel kinda weird about having ads on my company site, basically the point of it is to drive people to call me, not click ads for revenue. To me a different kind of site is more suited for ads like Blogging Painters or Top Coat Review. 

My second issue is generating enough traffic to make ads worth it. If you Google "do low voc paints have odor" or some variation of that you'll see that I have the number one spot. That blog post brings in around 20 visitors a day. Of those 20 how many would click and ad, one maybe of your lucky? Point is you need A LOT of visitors to drive the kind of traffic to generate any kind of real ad revenue which is crazy hard to do.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I have two issues with attempting something like that. Firstly, I feel kinda weird about having ads on my company site, basically the point of it is to drive people to call me, not click ads for revenue. To me a different kind of site is more suited for ads like Blogging Painters or Top Coat Review.
> 
> My second issue is generating enough traffic to make ads worth it. If you Google "do low voc paints have odor" or some variation of that you'll see that I have the number one spot. That blog post brings in around 20 visitors a day. Of those 20 how many would click and ad, one maybe of your lucky? Point is you need A LOT of visitors to drive the kind of traffic to generate any kind of real ad revenue which is crazy hard to do.


Well...my blog is a joke. But I have given thought to having another one solely for building ad revenue. I really have no idea...that's why I am asking. 

I love to write and do it frequently. Just not about painting. It's like therapy.


----------

